# Spurs rebuilding?



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

With the rasho trade, could this mean more trades to come for SA?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> With the rasho trade, could this mean more trades to come for SA?


haha no were not rebuilding but yes i think you can see a trade or 2 to clear cap to have room for a nice trade or FA...we are only one player away..and hes a post player


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ofcourse we're going to trade atleast once in the off-season! Everyone does! As I said before, spurs are not rebuilding. Why fix what ain't broke?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

They need to compete with teams like phoenix with amare coming back, and Dallas. They need to get a defender to play along Bowen because he cant do it all.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ummm....

The core players of Spurs hasn't changed in too many years, and it's one of the best in NBA.

Yes, Amare comes back for PHX next year, but Duncan will/should have his foot/ankle back too.

The West is anybody's game right now.

:cheers:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

They at least need to get a defender that can guard Dirk, cause bowen did okay, but not great. The spurs and mavs will meet in the playoffs next year.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

Scola and Mahinmi are the solution in the near future...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> They at least need to get a defender that can guard Dirk, cause bowen did okay, but not great. The spurs and mavs will meet in the playoffs next year.


just b/c spurs need a big man doesnt mean they have to rebuild. heck i remember ryan bowen shutting down dirk in the 05 playoffs. we are just one man away for a possible championship or another journey for a repeat!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> They at least need to get a defender that can guard Dirk, cause bowen did okay, but not great. The spurs and mavs will meet in the playoffs next year.


no no no... Miami doesn't have a SINGLE player that can guard dirk. Miami often put 2-3 bodies on him (not to discredit Haslem doing a pretty darned good job). Miami won because the rest of the Dallas team were no-shows.

During the series with San Antonio, when Dirk got shut down, Howard, Terry, and Harries stepped up in different games, and that was the difference.

There is nothing wrong with San Antonio team. Great Defense. Great offense. An all-around GREAT team. There is absolutely no need to rebuild. 

If anything, Pop should work on Nazr Mohammed to complete the picture. Nazr had a great start when he first arrived in San Antonio from NY, but his stats dropped quite a bit the past season....

:cheers:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Spurs need to get busy this off-season, thats all im saying.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Spurs need to get busy this off-season, thats all im saying.


Then I suppose all teams need to get busy this off-season. Even Miami got their hands full with players retiring, etc...

:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs got their one main need done already- get a better C! 

That C will also help their horrid FT%.

The only other thing they should consider doing right now, is get some younger blood on the team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Another C? If I'm not mistaken you just picked up two forwards...that said, they WILL help your FT%, but I think Spurs management is looking to keep Duncan at C.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

1337 said:


> Another C? If I'm not mistaken you just picked up two forwards...that said, they WILL help your FT%, but I think Spurs management is looking to keep Duncan at C.


Matt Bonner's a C. That said, Duncan's also considered a forward....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

???


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


>


przybilla would be a good fit to back up duncan, or play along with him with nazi being on the bench.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think that FT% is enough to make us stay away from him. Our team is already bad enough from the line. Sure he's no 7-footer, but I'm happy with bonner.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

No, Bonner is definitely NOT a C...

But I think that your team could try to work a move with Hornets, sending a resigned Nazr with Brent Barry to them, and getting PJ Brown and Macijauskas in exchange...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

lol, Bonner will not help the spurs. I seriously think that this wasnt the IDEAL trade for rasho.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Do you guys think that E-Will can help coming off the bench?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> lol, Bonner will not help the spurs. I seriously think that this wasnt the IDEAL trade for rasho.


i think we all love rasho but not his fat contract so any deal to get rid of that contract was the ideal trade. we get more cap an expiring contract and a small ball player that has nice size and can shoot the 3, whats not to like. now stop hating on our 3 championships.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Zuca said:


> No, Bonner is definitely NOT a C...
> 
> But I think that your team could try to work a move with Hornets, sending a resigned Nazr with Brent Barry to them, and getting PJ Brown and Macijauskas in exchange...


than nba.com is seriously mistaken: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner/index.html


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> than nba.com is seriously mistaken: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_bonner/index.html


Yes, they're seriously mistaken, no doubt... Bonner was playing some C in TO because they only had Hoffa in last year... But even Bosh or CV3 are more suited to play C than Bonner...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Yes, they're seriously mistaken, no doubt... Bonner was playing some C in TO because they only had Hoffa in last year... But even Bosh or CV3 are more suited to play C than Bonner...


hes 6'10, your acting like hes 6'6.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> hes 6'10, your acting like hes 6'6.


I know that he is 6'9 to 6'10 (sometimes he is listed as one or other), but I'm just saying that he isn't a C... he is a PF.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I know that he is 6'9 to 6'10 (sometimes he is listed as one or other), but I'm just saying that he isn't a C... he is a PF.


he is 6'10, thats one inch below duncan. with that being said yes he is a center. sure he plays pf as well but doesnt duncan/garnett/oneal and most of the big man in the leauge?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

According to the spurs' official site, they'll be using bonner as a center.

http://www.nba.com/spurs/roster/


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

even though the PF/C spots are basically one in the same....Duncan could take one for the team and slide over to C for good.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Bonner doesnt have the strengh to play the post, he'll just be there to rebound, and hit open shots.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Bonner doesnt have the strengh to play the post, he'll just be there to rebound, and hit open shots.


and we need what


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> and we need what


Yes we do! After FT%, rebounds are probably our biggest need.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yup! rebounding is definately something else that we need.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Spurs need Duncan to be at his MVP form a few years ago, and a better bench.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Spurs need Duncan to be at his MVP form a few years ago, and a better bench.


haha man your either really pestimistic or you hate the spurs.
the spurs have won 3 of the last 8 ships its not like they havent been far in the playoffs.
the spurs need a player to complete the championship roster, there NOT TRYING TO REBUILD!
and last but not least did you see duncan vs the mavs on a bad foot? thats pretty much mvp to me!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Two misconceptions I'm seeing here:

1) Bonner is a rebounder? Not from what I've seen. In fact, he's very unefficient as a defensive rebounder. Very. He can sneak in for some offensive rebounds, but not a whole lot. 

2) Bonner is going to raise your FT%? I wouldn't count on a guy that takes less than 1 free throw per game to be the savior of your FT%.

I like the trade very much for you guys, but let's be realistic on what he's going to give you. He's going to nail that jumper and give you energetic youth off the bench, both of which you sorely missed last year. You guys still need a starting PF, because Bonner is better off the bench. Scola?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Two misconceptions I'm seeing here:
> 
> 1) Bonner is a rebounder? Not from what I've seen. In fact, he's very unefficient as a defensive rebounder. Very. He can sneak in for some offensive rebounds, but not a whole lot.
> 
> ...


i agree with you on the rebounding thing and that we need a starting pf but he has a great ft percentage .829.
scola is still up in the air, javoktas will be comming this yr but we could trade scolas rights for a draft pick. there has been talk about guys from ben wallace, to sam dal, to nene. we prob wont find out who it is till mid july.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i agree with you on the rebounding thing and that we need a starting pf but he has a great ft percentage .829.


 I think he means that he doesn't shoot very many FT's so their never actually put to the test. You see rasho's for the playoffs? He had 100%! But seeing as he only shot two of them, that's not very hard to do. Seeing as I don't follow the raptors, this could very well be true.

Either way, even the most mediocre free throw shooter could help the spurs :biggrin:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Bonner wont get to the line much, so dont expect him to impact the FT%.


----------

